# Help with planning a hiking trip. Please



## work2play2 (Sep 10, 2017)

My 9 yr old son wants to go on a real hike. Not just walking down a trail. Somewhere in North ga close to a state park we can camp at. Any recommendations for a several mile hike and camping in n ga? Thanks for your help!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 10, 2017)

Vogel State Park:

http://gastateparks.org/Vogel


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 12, 2017)

work2play2 said:


> My 9 yr old son wants to go on a real hike. Not just walking down a trail. Somewhere in North ga close to a state park we can camp at. Any recommendations for a several mile hike and camping in n ga? Thanks for your help!




Camp at Windfield Scott and hike Blood Mountain.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 13, 2017)

Go to Cloudland Canyon State Park.  There is a connecting trail to Lake Lula Land Trust.  (Land trust only open on 1st and last Saturday of each month, so you'd have to schedule your Cloudland stay around those dates-donation for entry to Lake Lula).

http://gastateparks.org/CloudlandCanyon/

https://lulalake.org/

Otherwise, for a 9-year old, our favorite park is still Desoto State Park in Fort Payne, Alabama.  More trails, and stuff to do in one place than most anywhere.  Tons of short/medium length interconnecting trails, one threads through a great climbing rock, multiple small waterfalls to find, neat little nature center, hike/climb down to Little River, drive short distance to Desoto Falls, and kayak the lake above the falls, hike to the CCC quarry, ride mountain bike trails, (burma shave)!
http://www.alapark.com/desoto-state-park

These guys have a Desoto review, and a great blog about family adventures:
http://pbandjadventures.com/Places/Desoto%20State%20Park/Desoto%20State%20Park.htm

I promised I'd never give unsolicited advice about children, but, since our youngest of 4 is a Senior in High School..."Create every opportunity you can now", just make it happen.


----------



## work2play2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks yall!


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 21, 2017)

I second ND! Coudland is our favorite hike but N Ga is slap full of hiking and camping. If you want something kind of easy and also a beautiful short 5 miles, Raven Cliff Falls is a good one as well. 

Our second favorite is Panther creek and our go-to close to home that is absolutely stunning with history and options is Kennesaw Mountain. KM is becoming over used though but offers 3 to 11 mile hikes and the trip up Big Kennesaw and down Little is AWESOME!


----------



## 660griz (Sep 21, 2017)

http://www.georgiatrails.com/gt/Georgia_Appalachian_Trail_Sections_and_Access


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 21, 2017)

Cloudland canyon is beautiful. Could be a little rough on a 9yo. Chickamauga Battlefield has many miles of trails, and a lot of history to study.  Most of the trails are only minor hills. General brag trail is a little over 5 miles. I usually take a group of young scouts to it.  You can do it stopping for lunch, and taking your time in 4-5 hours. They have longer trails, I just have young scouts.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 21, 2017)

Start hitting Goodwill stores regularly. I've bought tents, sleeping bags, lanterns, stoves, outdoor chairs, cots etc there at pennies on the dollar...and it's a good cause..


----------

